# Laguna vs. Oliver Table saws



## handcrafted (Feb 9, 2018)

Howdy all
I have a cabinet shop business and we're about to buy a new 10" 1.75hp table saw replacing our vintage craftsman the motor is over heating and can't keep up with ripping 10/4 red oak
Any opinions on Laguna or the Oliver table saws
Cost about 1450.00 tax out the door for either saw
and the oliver has some nice features and appears to me to have a better fence system
Thanks in advance


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! When you get a minute go ahead and complete your profile with first name and location so we know who we're talking to and to help you with location specific questions. We have the Laguna 14SUV bandsaw and the CS has been great as well as the saw itself being top notch. I have only seen videos of the table saw, though.

Maybe someone will be along shortly who can better answer your questions.

David


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Oliver used to build some of the best wood working equipment there was, not sure if they still do, but they used to


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'll add a few other names ....*



handcrafted said:


> Howdy all
> I have a cabinet shop business and we're about to buy a new 10" 1.75hp table saw replacing our vintage craftsman the motor is over heating and can't keep up with ripping 10/4 red oak
> Any opinions on Laguna or the Oliver table saws
> Cost about 1450.00 tax out the door for either saw
> ...


Sounds like you are looking at a hybrid type saw, not a full blown cabinet saw based on the HP you posted.

For just over that money at $1800 Grizzly has a 3 HP cabinets saw in two flavors. G0690 and G1023 as well as their own hybrid at much less:
http://www.grizzly.com/tablesaws

Baileigh Industrial:
A hybrid is here:
https://www.baileigh.com/hybrid-table-saw-ts-1044h
cabinet saws:
https://www.baileigh.com/woodworking/table-saws/cabinet-saws

Finally, Saw Stop in your HP range:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/SawStop-11...012089&hash=item4d6c76e58d:g:vggAAOSwrP9ZzEvt


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Catpower said:


> Oliver used to build some of the best wood working equipment there was, not sure if they still do, but they used to


I have an 8' bed Oliver lathe and used to have an Oliver 24" planer but the planer was from about 1910 and the lathe is a 1948 model. Both are very heavy and well made. But I have never seen the table saw except in photos and videos.

David


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

difalkner said:


> I have an 8' bed Oliver lathe and used to have an Oliver 24" planer but the planer was from about 1910 and the lathe is a 1948 model. Both are very heavy and well made. But I have never seen the table saw except in photos and videos.
> 
> David


They built all sorts of machinery, one of the coolest was their Straight O Planer, the cutter had inserts and it would plane both sides at the same time so the board would be perfectly flat when it came out, they were huge high priced machines, but you could really put the material through it


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

If your really small I think Grizzly is where I would be looking for awhile. I would stay away from old machinery at this time...


----------



## handcrafted (Feb 9, 2018)

*Thank you to all*

who replied with their thoughts and comments
as it turned out arriving to pick up my Oliver saw, which by the way I may have failed to mention was a new model and not the older versions, anyhow upon arriving at the local equipment sales my sales rep whom I've done business with over twenty years now was just finishing up inspecting a new Jet Proshop 10" cabinet saw table with the 36" fence and I snatched that right up, got a great deal on it and off to the shop we went where the boys were there to unload. My youngest son who's now the shop foreman took care of assembly once I finished unpacking and double checked everything was there and he loves it. Can't wait to go back to the shop tomorrow and check it out for myself.
www.palmerbayne.com have a look around our website and we'll be updating it soon, it's long over due so much more has been done since last update of our website
ciao
more to come here on woodworking talk
great website


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Hope you like the saw and make some great projects with it. 

You can put your website address in your signature line and also complete your profile with location and first name. It helps to know who we're talking to and your location for some questions about environment, materials availability, etc. We can go to your website and see your location but most won't do that and most of us won't remember once we've looked. :wink:

Glad you got the saw and we're looking forward to seeing some project photos posted here.

David


----------



## 35015 (Nov 24, 2012)

My 2 cents...Keep looking for the big and the old!!!

I love (and use) the Northfield's 14" to 18" (16" is the sweet spot) as these saws are bomb proof and take all three blade sizes...

Northfield makes awesome tools, as does Oliver which we run as well...

Good luck! and happy sawing...


----------

